# How about a module that uses picking dynamics to replace an expression pedal?



## zgrav (Jun 27, 2019)

I've seen pedals that use an LFO with a switch that would replace the LFO with a picking dynamic circuit .  Seems like putting the dynamic picking part into a separate enclosure would be something that could then be tuned to use with any effect that had an expression pedal input.    There was a similar add-on project to build into a couple of the effects in Craig Anderton's Electronic Project for Musicians, but I don't think I have ever seen this done as a stand alone box.


----------



## Robert (Jun 29, 2019)

This would be an interesting project... 

I already have a couple other expression-related projects in mind so we'll definitely have to add this to the mix.


----------



## DGWVI (Jun 29, 2019)

If this could be used in place of a Distortion/ Gain pot similar to the Expandora, that'd be amazing


----------



## zgrav (Jul 1, 2019)

I think the board should include a boost/buffer section since that would give the board useful purpose in the signal chain.  So there would be an audio output for the boosted/buffered signal (maybe with a volume pot), and then an output from the envelope follower that would feed the expression input of another pedal.   There should be a range adjustment that sets the upper limit of the expression pedal output, and maybe an input adjustment for the sensitivity of the dynamics in response to the playing.   I think you could also naturally pair the expression output project with a noise gate since the signal chain could likely use the same envelope follower to open and close the gate, but in general I think the boost/buffer would be more useful.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 3, 2019)

I've been really interested in this concept too, I think it would be cool to apply to a bunch of circuits.

The prototypical example I can think of for this is the Mid Fi Electronics Clari(not), which the Chalumeau is based off of. It uses a vactrol (LDR + Resistor) to modulate delay time based on your picking dynamics, as the op-amp feeds the LED. Although that's cool, I think some other guys like the Snazzy FX Wow & Flutter and Retroactive Pedals Dot Chaser are taking it up a notch in terms of responsiveness & more complex modulation.

There is a schem in the Wow & Flutter thread that is really intriguing me. I think I'm going to try and mod my Chalumeau and see how it works.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 25, 2019)

So I went ahead and took some next steps on this and posted some schematics & daughterboard vero layouts on DIYSB & FSB to see if anyone could help me verify them. If you're still interested, take a look and let me know what you think:

DIYStompboxes Forum
Freestompboxes Forum


----------

